# Free range photo thread!



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Anybody is free to place comments or photos of or about free range ratties.

Here's my girls, they climbed onto the couch with me and have been roaming it for about an hour now lol.
View attachment 11432

View attachment 11433

View attachment 11434
View attachment 11435



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

View attachment 11436

Super speed haha
View attachment 11437

View attachment 11438

View attachment 11439



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Awww they're adorable.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if coffee table time counts as free range, but I have some cute photos anyways. C:


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Those totally count.
Hey are the wheels with the grids ok?
I've still got to get a wheel, was thinking a wobust wodent wheel


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Wish I could let my girls run around on the floor.
but i have waay to many cords and whatnot.
they get bed time instead though, run under the blankets and climb on the blinds on the windows.
They seem to really enjoy it though, They run to me for quick cuddles and kisses, and then run off for a few and come back.
sometimes i flip them over and tickle their bellys or give them kisses/"rasberries", they jump up run away and come back for more.


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Ratty859 said:


> Those totally count.
> Hey are the wheels with the grids ok?
> I've still got to get a wheel, was thinking a wobust wodent wheel
> 
> ...


I'm honestly unsure. I don't use this one in the cage. They really actually don't even like the wheel. xD
I just set it up for their free range time in case they liked it.

I'm not sure if having it in there constantly could hurt their feet.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think I'm getting a solid bottom anyways, more effort to keep clean, although my girls are already litter trained haha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Not quite free range but mine run loose for several hours a day  We've got cats though so they all have to be locked up at night. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

View attachment 11447


They really like the couch, or they are scared of my neighbors dog barking,but they come up here and stay I til I do otherwise haha.
This is them eating yogurt strawberries 
Got some blueberries too 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

They love this futon
View attachment 11463

View attachment 11464
View attachment 11465


There is a ramp to get down, I think they are scared of my foot.
When I open the cage Adeline will walk down the ramp, but it's as if they play the "floor is lava" game. Lucky goes through great lengths to climb the outside of her cage and find a way to the fishtank next door haha.

View attachment 11466



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

View attachment 11467

"Hanging out" in the litter box 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

*Don't even think about doing this with your rat!!!*

Free range time when Fuzzy Rat was younger....





























Free range time now.....


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Woah!
That's some SERIOUS free range time! Thank you for sharing!! The tree one is priceless. 
"It's one of them bird rats!" Haha I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, it was a windy day, nice because there were no large birds flying and she was way up at the top of a tree munching the little leaves she so liked, and as I set the camera on telephoto and aimed it, she started preening herself as in "Look daddy no hands!" The photo's blurry because the branch was moving. Same tree a year later, she crawls to a fork on a low branch stretches on the fork, out leans her head over, hooks her top teeth on a twig for safety and people watches between naps in the warm breeze. She flips between being stubborn and cantankerous and a sweet old lady now... She'll still try and push you around, and if that doesn't work, she's still very sneaky and smart and if that doesn't work she plays the old decrepid lady routine until you drop your guard and then she'll weeble off as fast as her pudgy little legs can carry her. I let her share early evening naps with me and she was always next to me where I put her when I woke up... one time I woke a little early to catch her climbing up onto the bed scrurrying under the covers and right back to the pillow I left her on. When I opened my eyes, she actually stretched and yawned. Never underestimate the sneakyness or intellegence of your rats, even the old and "feeble" can surprise you.

BTW, in the wide shot, Fuzzy Rat is the white dot next to the black trash can... it was getting dark and she was going back to the car on her own. And yes, she can find the car from over half a mile away.


----------



## Sara00 (Aug 23, 2012)

Rat Daddy, your Fuzzy Rat is a very well-behaved girl. I'm so jealous! 

These are some pics of 2 of my girls settling down for a snooze after they've had fun exploring my desk. (Yes, the bottom shelf of my desk tidy has been converted into a ratty bed).


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

free time in the tree


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Fuzzy Rat would so love you! She would love all of that soft stuff to cuddle in. I usually give my rats my old socks before I throw them out (after washing them of course). Growing up as a kids rat and with a guy caretaker instead of a proper mommy made Fuzzy Rat a real tom boy, but I suspect she'd love a home made hammock or some knitted pillows to snuggle into. 

Neither of my rats will stay on my desk. Amelia just hops down and scrambles back up, this rat can jump over two feet strait up and can climb like you wouldn't beleve... Fuzzy just does a controlled drop snagging wires and such on the way down, then gets me to pick her back up when she wants to come back. Once a rat finds my clutterd junk room, there's no getting them back onto the desk. Half the time there's no getting them out without tasty treats either.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

mistymornings18,

Strange isn't it... but rats really do love to climb trees! It's not something I expected. But first time I put Fuzzy Rat in a small outdoor pine tree, up she went. She came back after a few mintues when we called her down and we decided to let her try larger trees. On a really warm breezy day she could kill an afternoon up there, munching small leaves, sniffing the breeze, preening and just watching the world go by. 

I love your pics, after the holiday I'll let my girls have at the Christmas tree too after the glass ornaments and electrical wires are safely off.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh rat daddy they adore that tree, lol. We haven't been able to take them to the playground to climb real trees yet. That'll have to wait til the summer when it is warm. WV is pretty darned cold in the winter so we don't want to risk them getting sick. The kids will have a blast with them come this summer though.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Please do read my thread on outdoor and shoulder rats before you decide to take your rats outside. Pay particular attention to the dangers like owls, car doors etc. and safe site training. Shoulder rat training was developed mostly by working with Fuzzy Rat and a few other's and it has the benefit of hundreds if not thousands of hours of outdoor rat experience. 

In truth, when Fuzzy Rat was only 4 weeks old we decided to train her in front of the house... We put her down on the lawn and called her to come to us.... it worked perfectly and flawlessly a dozen or so times, then she just looked over at the neighbors hedge row and evergreen planting and bolted. Between the shrubs, and packed leaves and tall grasses she was gone... After 45 minutes she popped up out of the shrubs, exactly where she went in and came back to us. Realizing that something could have really gone wrong and how quickly things went sideways, we found our safe site and continued training there. Using a contained planting we discovered that Fuzzy Rat, did like to explore on her own, but always came back withing 45 minutes to the exact spot she left from. Not all rats will do this! We also got a good idea how she handled open spaces and commands and what motivated her to explore and/or to stay on shoulder or walk at heel. And she became very confident and comfy with the natural world there before we moved on to other places. Simply put she wouldn't spook or panic and run off. 

Fuzzy always had a dream of meeting a really hot bad boy wild rat... and when she came across the scent of one, she'd preen up to look her very best and sniff the air until she would go into a deep trance and prance off after his trail... Yes, she would actually prance. Girls being girls it took her a little while to get ready for a date and knowing this behavior up front, gave us plenty of time to keep her out of trouble, even if she would have come back in 45 mintues. By the time she got all spiffy and prancey and hypnotized we snatched her up and moved to a safer place to play. And I won't even go into how we learned about owls being silent and absolutely invisable at night or how to treat mushroom poisoning. Suffice it to say, we had a few very close calls.

The outdoors is a dangerous place for rats, the risk is manageable but please read my thread before you take your rats outdoors... I really want poeple to know that their rats are amazing beyond what they see in their homes and cages, but I don't want to be responsible for anyone killing their rats. I can train just about any rat to be a shoulder rat to *some degree*... but that's because I determine it's limitations at the safe site and work within them... not because every rat is like Fuzzy Rat.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Geisha enjoying some free range time on Christmas  































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Muttlycrew said:


> Geisha enjoying some free range time on Christmas
> 
> View attachment 11531
> 
> ...


I love her tail pattern.
I've been working all day and just let one of my girls out. Haven't seen more than a flash of black since, she won't stop running haha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks  I love it, too. My ratties get out but only supervised because my Jack Russell would love to make them a snack  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RomyRose (Dec 1, 2012)

My little Malakos (one of five) prefers to cuddle his mama rather than exploring 😊


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

RomyRose said:


> View attachment 11545
> 
> 
> My little Malakos (one of five) prefers to cuddle his mama rather than exploring 😊
> ...


Hey nothing wrong with cuddle time, I have a girl that seems to prefer exploring right beside me, usually with her eyes closed during free time haha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RomyRose (Dec 1, 2012)

Ratty859 said:


> Hey nothing wrong with cuddle time, I have a girl that seems to prefer exploring right beside me, usually with her eyes closed during free time haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That is so cute haha - blind exploring, what a daredevil!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

I love all these free range photos! Here is Templeton enjoying some out of his cage time  























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

RomyRose said:


> That is so cute haha - blind exploring, what a daredevil!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Naw more like just sleeping. One girl is lazy and one is crazy, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

this is a great idea =]
free ranging with Lydia the kitty, Clarice is the Black and Nibs is the PEW before I escape proofed their new rat cage I caught Clarice sleeping with Lydia in the cat bed when I got up to go to the bathroom >.>


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

HelloClarice- I love the pics of your rats with the kitten! So cute. 

Here's my little pudge Raevin taking a break from spazzing out on the bed to eat a yogie.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks =] I'll have to post more when I get home. I love Raevin! I love the look of berkshires =P


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

These are my 2 girlies having free range in my room


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

Muttlycrew said:


> Geisha enjoying some free range time on Christmas
> 
> View attachment 11531
> 
> ...


Heheh awww! One of my girls is named Geisha, I congratulate you on choosing such an awesome name


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Do you have a pic of your Geisha? 
Thanks!
Mine was named Geisha because she (though always beautiful) was quite squinty eyed when I got her. She was kept in the back room at a pet store and wasn't used to the light. My little brother pointed out that, because of her squinted eyes and fast movements, she looked like "one of those Japanese performers". So, she became Geisha, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

View attachment 11909

Adeline finally found out where the notice was coming from all night haha


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

View attachment 11954
View attachment 11955
View attachment 11956
View attachment 11957
View attachment 11958

Beatrix and juniper exploring me and a book shelf. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

there is paisley on my bed!







and scarlet standing up for her cheerios 






and another one of her trying to climb up my bean bag chair to hang out with me 






.. and stealing the soup powder... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

@ laura i love the colours of your girls!! theyre cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

We generally let all 4 of ours free range in the living room. 

But I do have a great picture of Luna - running into a plant pot, the expression on her face is priceless!! She runs so fast, I guess she just didn't stop in time!

I should say, she was not hurt, just a little stunned!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

My boys didn't get to free range, but I have some cute pictures of them exploring a play area I made on my bed


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

cute boys! heres a couple more of my babies...
Paisley wants to help me study microbiology, and scarlet chewed a rattie size hole in a box... they like that box, almost like they know i didnt want them to go there  

also... i caught paisley going straight for my nintendo 64 wires... then when i asked her what shes doing she just looked at me like "what mum? i didnt do anything"

sorry about the poor quality! ill switch cameras soon...

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Cstaar, perfect timing with the picture too! hahah love it!

Jaguar I notice you have a Harry Potter book, I enjoy Harry Potter too lol


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Cstaar said:


> We generally let all 4 of ours free range in the living room.
> 
> But I do have a great picture of Luna - running into a plant pot, the expression on her face is priceless!! She runs so fast, I guess she just didn't stop in time!
> 
> ...


I can't stop laughing at this picture. LMAO Brought tears to my eyes lmao


----------



## urfavrotquack (Dec 18, 2012)

I tried free ranging for the first time today with my boys. I gotta say even though I know there were no cracks for them to climb in to I was still nervous. Baby steps...

V and Zorro took right off. 









Still wandering...looking for trouble.









Zorro came back for Loial, who wouldn't leave me. 









And V considered climbing up in my pant leg...










We'll try again when I can have my boyfriend with me just to help me keep an eye on them...


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I know it says photo but how about video?


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a rat proofed room for my boys to run around in, with a bunch of shipping boxes and fleece toys and blankets.







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Freerangepirate said:


> I have a rat proofed room for my boys to run around in, with a bunch of shipping boxes and fleece toys and blankets.
> View attachment 23402
> View attachment 23410
> View attachment 23418
> ...


Its like a mini rat town! This is really cool!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, let's see...

Sophia playing on her castle 

















She's just being cute:3
















































She got herself curled up inside this dish and was asleep with her long tail sticking out...soon as Mama got the camera, she moved -.- Always seems to happen. 










Enjoying Green Tea  


















And sleeping with Mama...yes, this is how we sleep together every night 









She loves her heating pad!


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

Cstaar said:


> We generally let all 4 of ours free range in the living room.
> 
> But I do have a great picture of Luna - running into a plant pot, the expression on her face is priceless!! She runs so fast, I guess she just didn't stop in time!
> 
> ...


hahahah! poor thing xD


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

How often do you guys with carpeted rat free-range rooms actually do a deep clean on the carpeting? And what do you use that won't bother the rats?


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't have full carpet in my rat room, but they really don't mess it up that bad.
F10sc gets stuff extra clean, is cheap, and its very safe fo animals.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a steam extractor so I do not need to use chemicals


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's my mumble and blue during free range time

Mumble stole a cracker and wouldn't let me have it back naughty boy! 







Thinking I wasn't watching him!




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

